# BOSTON | Raffles Boston Back Bay Hotel & Residences | 122m | 400ft | 35 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/24

IMG_1916 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1913 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27

IMG_2827 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2860 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_2857 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/1

DJI_0395 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0410 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0411 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0437 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/11

IMG_4404 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4405 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/11

DJI_0455-HDR by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0449-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/23

IMG_6036 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/16

IMG_8959 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_8953 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By oschapov


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/30

IMG_1381 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_1447 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/5

IMG_2771 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/26

IMG_6445 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/14

The Future for Boston by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/27

IMG_2278 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/28

Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/3

IMG_3549 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/5

Looking across the Charles River toward the John Hancock Tower and the Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/19

catching wind by Eric Vondell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CEO of Raffles and Orient Express Stephen Alden on transforming the hospitality group *
Prestige _Excerpt_
July 1, 2022

In the midst of overseeing the rebirth of the legendary Orient Express train, the launch of its sister hotel brand and the planning of 15 Raffles properties down the road, Stephen Alden, CEO of Raffles & Orient Express, grants Prestige an exclusive interview during a work trip to Singapore in April. Mavis Teo reports.

In the stately living room of the Sarkies Suite at the Raffles Singapore, the head honcho of the hospitality group is keeping me guessing as to whether Japan or Bangkok will be the birthplace of the first Asian Orient Express hotel.

...

Doha, London and Boston are three of the most anticipated openings this year. Closer to home, the all-villa Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa Singapore is expected to debut in 2023, while Raffles Bali became the most recent Asian launch last December. A total of 15 Raffles properties are in the pipeline.

More : CEO of Raffles and Orient Express Stephen Alden on transforming the hospitality group


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16

Boston Skyline From the MIT Boathouse by Chris Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Luxury hotel brand Raffles makes North America debut in Boston *
New York Post _Excerpt_
Oct 26, 2022

International hospitality brand Raffles Hotels & Resorts is making its North American debut.

Known for its iconic Raffles Hotel in Singapore, first opened in 1887 and still today serving as a waypoint for cosmopolitan jet setters, the brand has since opened a string of other luxe properties throughout Asia and Europe.

Now, Raffles will bypass the major metropolises and luxury hotel scenes of Los Angeles, New York, Chicago and Miami to instead open its first North American location in Boston, the land of the Pilgrims and birthplace of Dunkin’ Donuts.

More : Luxury hotel brand Raffles makes North America debut in Boston


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/21

IMG_1428 by Phil, on Flickr


----------

